# DoorDash Timesheet for Activehours



## NY Peach (Jun 12, 2016)

I am trying to get set up with Activehours and they want a pic of a timesheet that shows your name and hours worked, but the Earnings page on the app doesn't show my name. Is this still acceptable to them or is there something else I can send them to complete the setup process?

Also, if anyone can remember how long it took Activehours to set up the account so that it can be used, I would appreciate that information as well!


----------



## DannyBuffet (Mar 1, 2016)

Try dailypay.


----------

